# NEWS: Cesar and "ticking timebombs"



## Chad Byerly

http://www.komonews.com/home/video/37440019.html?video=pop&t=a


----------



## Mo Earle

I don't know about "ticking timebomb"- but I have used Cesar Milan's methods in training obedience and before competing with my dog- and have seen good results. The news- as in this case, usually on show part of the story to make their points. Of course if someone doesn't have experience, they should not try to correct a problem dog without help-but to label all as "timebombs"-that is a little extreme- I would be interested to know what is this behaviorists alternative? I believe in positive reinforcement, but treats do not work for all dogs.just my opinion.


----------



## Matt Hammond

As with everything people wll say what they want. I think Ceaser is good at what he does. And the things he did in the video most of us have done too. People are just trying to find a way to de-rail his success.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I don't like Cesar for the same reason I don't like the guy that invented the twizzle stick, pure jealousy :lol: 

When they catch him on tape with 2 loin attached e-collars and someone workin a prong, I may change my mind. He deals specifically with pet breeds and while he doesn't impress me, I've never seen him doing anything I would call new or innovative.


----------



## Sarah Atlas

As a sar dog handler and owner/trainer of a pet dog training business I have learned the following.
1) puppy mills and poor breeding have produced unstable temperments
2) most owners (pet) treat their dogs like kids and allow them to rule the roost. 
3) many pet dog owners treat their dogs like substitute kids e.g. doggie strollers, nail polish, clothing dress up)

I believe in cesars methods. Purley positive with the unstable dog and weak (not alpha )leader is a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Geoff Empey

Chad Byerly said:


> http://www.komonews.com/home/video/37440019.html?video=pop&t=a


"Ticking Time Bombs" What a crock of poo. While some of his methods and some of the stuff he sells I don't exactly agree with. He has done more than anyone in North America to help people and their pets.

I love the way they point out the 'supposed' e-collar and choking out abuse. Crap sensationalist journalism at its best!


----------



## Polliana Oliveira

Sarah Atlas said:


> As a sar dog handler and owner/trainer of a pet dog training business I have learned the following.
> 1) puppy mills and poor breeding have produced unstable temperments
> 2) most owners (pet) treat their dogs like kids and allow them to rule the roost.
> 3) many pet dog owners treat their dogs like substitute kids e.g. doggie strollers, nail polish, clothing dress up)
> 
> I believe in cesars methods. Purley positive with the unstable dog and weak (not alpha )leader is a disaster waiting to happen


I know I'm new here, but I agree totally. I see it everyday walking my dog around the apartment complex. dogs walking their owners and everyone trying to avoid each other.


----------



## Bob Scott

CM addresses leadership issues, not dog training. 
You can just about pick out the owners that will go right back to their old bs as soon as he leaves. I guess that's no different then anything involving people and dogs.
Some just wont get it!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I like that he has done much for the "big scary breeds," as who could not love Daddy?  I think his basic tenants are also solid: exercise, discipline, and affection plus rules, boundaries, and limitations. He has been shown in some of the newer episodes to use food rewards, which is good as I find that even non-hardcore dog people who have watched for years still don't "get it" sometimes. The energy thing is hard to translate.

I honestly wish he'd leave off some of the episodes where he's used an e-collar, alpha rolls, or had to hang a dog. He's definitely no rookie, but I fear for the average pet owner trying it and getting badly bitten.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton

I think that he is a very good trainer and also like the fact that he works with the "dominant breeds". I commend him on donating to rescue groups and helping people with their pets. He gets people to understand that dogs are NOT humans and should not be treated as such. I love his methods!! \\/


----------



## James Degale

It would be nice to see an episode where he tackles sport or police dogs with "issues". 

Just imagine, Bodo the SCH 3 dog who is dog aggressive or Cujo the service dog who bites his handler.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I doubt it will ever happen. I know people in my area who have responded to a "call for problem dogs" with dogs who had real problems. In one case they wanted a dog with an aggression problem for the show, a friend had one he was working with. Took it, dog was rejected as being "to aggressive" This wasn't a super bad a$$ dog, just a dog with an actual aggression problem. I've talked to other people with similar stories. It's TV, they want the look of a problem, but its still got to be something they can solve in a half hour episode, so it can't be that bad of a problem. Not to mention it's not going to look good if he can't solve the problem, or gets chewed up trying, although that might be a ratings hit LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I have changed my opinion of him as of late. I like him and what he does. This Jim Ha, that is speaking against him in this clip, is wearing a coat and tie. He more than anything ( I'm not judging him) has theroy down to a science but the practical knowledge is important too. You see Cesar working with the dogs and that gives him the knowledge I look for as well as the book knowledge. An aggressive dog has not much future unless someone takes the time to at least try to fix it. Most behaviorist would simply say put it down. Some should be put down but there is some that needs that second chance. Some that would make the kind of dog we would all love to enjoy. My hat's off to you Cesar and to anyone else that will take the time to make things better in a controled enviroment.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Yep- what Jerry said. 

Cesar is good for pet dog people. I like to watch his shows sometimes. More power to him for finding a way to make a living and help people & animals. Watching the e-collar episode we all know that is a normal reaction to a dog who is just being introduced to one.

As far as the other lady and the positive training methods- only work with people who are well trainined and consistant and a dog who is all there mentally- most of the problem dogs are not.

I was wondering when the PETA freaks were going to go after Cesar.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I doubt it will ever happen. I know people in my area who have responded to a "call for problem dogs" with dogs who had real problems. In one case they wanted a dog with an aggression problem for the show, a friend had one he was working with. Took it, dog was rejected as being "to aggressive" This wasn't a super bad a$$ dog, just a dog with an actual aggression problem. I've talked to other people with similar stories. It's TV, they want the look of a problem, but its still got to be something they can solve in a half hour episode, so it can't be that bad of a problem. Not to mention it's not going to look good if he can't solve the problem, or gets chewed up trying, although that might be a ratings hit LOL


Hey Kadi, does he take on clients with truly difficult dogs outside what they film for the show? I would suspect he would have, particularly in the earlier days. Of course, he now is so popular, he certainly can take his pick of clients.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hey Kadi, does he take on clients with truly difficult dogs outside what they film for the show? I would suspect he would have, particularly in the earlier days. Of course, he now is so popular, he certainly can take his pick of clients.


I don't know. He may have a thriving business doing actual day to day training still, or he may just be doing the show now ??? I know he uses some of the trainers in this area to find dogs for the show, and also to use for film locations on occasion (he was just out at one of the clubs recently using the club dogs as "background" for the show). If he was still training as a "normal trainer" on a regular basis I would think he'd have plenty of client dogs to pick from for the show, vs having to go find dogs. Not to mention the amount of time it actually takes to put together a 1/2 hour or hour episode for tv.


----------



## marta wade

He will be at a store I work at today and he was out at a dog club I belong a few times. Very nice gentleman. Never claims to train dogs and expecially defers to those doing specialized trianing wether it be agility, herding or protection. He said he does not do obedience training and does refer out clients after the show. I do like him but hate all the people with "ssssshhhht" finger pointing thinking its magic! We have dealt with some fallout people trying to do his technique and getting bit or making their relationship with their dog much worse...gotta love 30 minute fix-it mentality of the people watching the show
Marta


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I've heard of Cesar Milan but don't know much about him. 
How would he deal with problems relating to handler-aggressive dogs and dogs that have been brought up more or less properly from pups but that have natural aggression and have "outgrown" their handlers.

As I can see, he "handles" the dogs and teaches them to behave. What happens when Mr or Mrs "love me love my dog" goes home? Has she or he sufficient knowledge and training to carry on the good work??

We have trainers over here that can train dogs but not people but I'm not suggesting he is like these. Am curious as to whether his training is durable.


----------



## Bob Scott

His training, as any training, is only as durable as the people he's working with. That's leadership issues.
For the most part I don't see any "real" aggression issues in what he does, just average, spoiled pet dogs that have no leadership. Some will get it, some wont.
I've heard that he has dogs at his center that are beyond "red zone" cases and he admits they are not really changeable. I would classify those as true genetic issues. (nut cases). JMHO!


----------



## Jared Martin

I like Cesar just because he's a practical man. Like someone else mentioned, he never claims to be a dog trainer. Read any of his books and he says it multiple times throughout. Cesar's main focus is just on getting a dog into the correct mindset for training. It is entirely a leadership/respect training. Once the dog sees you as Numero Uno, THEN you can train it. 

I love watching his show. If anything it gives me a good laugh, like the episode in Season One when the guy had a huuuuge chain and padlock on his pit bull's neck, and Cesar called him out on it. Funny stuff watching him squirm as he tried to explain it.

I think it's good foundation material, but that's just my opinion. I'm definitely not an expert trainer or anything.


----------



## Tiffany Geisen

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I like that he has done much for the "big scary breeds," as who could not love Daddy?  I think his basic tenants are also solid: exercise, discipline, and affection plus rules, boundaries, and limitations. He has been shown in some of the newer episodes to use food rewards, which is good as I find that even non-hardcore dog people who have watched for years still don't "get it" sometimes. The energy thing is hard to translate.
> 
> I honestly wish he'd leave off some of the episodes where he's used an e-collar, alpha rolls, or had to hang a dog. He's definitely no rookie, but I fear for the average pet owner trying it and getting badly bitten.



I couldn't put it better myself.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

James Degale said:


> It would be nice to see an episode where he tackles sport or police dogs with "issues".
> 
> Just imagine, Bodo the SCH 3 dog who is dog aggressive or Cujo the service dog who bites his handler.


I just saw an episode recently in which he rehabilitated an ATF bomb dog that was suffering from Post Traumatic Shock. I took several months but he helped the dog.


----------



## Mike Jones

When I first start watching Cesar Milan, I noticed that most of the dogs that he worked with were neutered. Too many trainers give the excuse for the inabilities to train dominant dogs as if the dog was neutered then half his problems would be solved. Then I noticed that he did work with intact dogs and that gave me a new respect for the man. I have not heard in one episode where he would advise a dog owner to neuter or spay. I think for what he does, a dog/handler psychologist,he is great. Pack leadership is important and too many trainers forget that these are animals and you have to treat them as such. Too many foo foo trainers that use strictly positive reinforcement, look at dogs as a human not as an animal. 

Now on the opposite end of the spectrum is the British lady from the show Me & My dog, the first thing that she suggests is that the dog should be fixed before she can train it. I have even heard her say that a dog may have to be put down who was a foo foo dog in a home where the owners thought the dog was their child. Those people needed Cesar.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Mike are you talking about Victoria Stillwell on "It's Me Or the Dog"?


----------



## Julie Kinsey

She's doing two rescue pit bulls as we speak. This'll be good.
She doesn't believe in crates and likes dog parks, too.

Julie Kinsey


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

That woman just brings a ton of negative energy to the whole show. It's like she's more into throwing hissy fits with the owners in front of the camera than she is about working with the dogs.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Maren Bell Jones said:


> That woman just brings a ton of negative energy to the whole show. It's like she's more into throwing hissy fits with the owners in front of the camera than she is about working with the dogs.


Very true but you have to admit some of the owners I've seen on that show don't know how to properly care for or how to train a dog. I think that could be said about the majority of dogs owners in general.


----------



## Mike Jones

Dwyras Brown said:


> Mike are you talking about Victoria Stillwell on "It's Me Or the Dog"?


Yes I am, I am not fond of her approach even though she does has some success. She is a bit too emotional to be called a dog trainer. She could use a few lessons from Cesar on pack leadership.


----------



## Amy Swaby

Mike Jones said:


> Yes I am, I am not fond of her approach even though she does has some success. She is a bit too emotional to be called a dog trainer. She could use a few lessons from Cesar on pack leadership.


-shrugs- to me she just has a very British way of doing things. There's a similar sentiment in the Bahamas we're loud and abrasive and very BLUNT. If you have a fat dog and are feeding it popsicles and CHOCOLATE then you can be sure as heck I'll be yelling at you too. I like find stillwell to have about as many positive points as cesar does BOTH imho have things i don't agree with and things I don't.

The crate thing is also a sentiment I see from the UK a LOT you can probably plame the large animal rights movement and that the RSPCA is pretty much an animal rights movement pusher itself.


----------



## Jane King

Amy Swaby said:


> -shrugs- to me she just has a very British way of doing things. There's a similar sentiment in the Bahamas we're loud and abrasive and very BLUNT. If you have a fat dog and are feeding it popsicles and CHOCOLATE then you can be sure as heck I'll be yelling at you too. I like find stillwell to have about as many positive points as cesar does BOTH imho have things i don't agree with and things I don't.
> 
> The crate thing is also a sentiment I see from the UK a LOT you can probably plame the large animal rights movement and that the RSPCA is pretty much an animal rights movement pusher itself.


[-X hold it right there Amy! We are not all like VS in Britain. :-({|= I'm sooooo upset now, I'm off to have a hissyfit 

Victoria S is an actress by profession and I always feel she is far too interested in playing to the camera! I suppose as an actress, it is understandable that her timing and ability to control her tone, expression and body language are very good. What annoys me about the series shown over here (Its Me or the Dog) is that she tries to lecture the owners with pseudo-science and never actually emphasises the importance of timeliness and consistency (her own strengths)

I haven't seen much of Cesar because I couldn't be bothered to get cable TV - not time - too busy having fun with my dog From what I've seen, I do like the basic premise that a dog needs exercise and clear boundaries. 

I can see programmes about dog training and books and DVDs and the rest have their place, but the flaw in all of this is that the author / presenter / whatever can't pop up in real life when somebody is trying to apply what they have seen to their own dog and say 'hang on - that is not quite what I meant!' They also tend to appeal to people who are looking to justify their own possibly poor choice of dog (from a rubbish breeder, or a breed that really does not suit their lifestyle or meet their unrealistic expectations of what a dog should be) and justify their own ineffectiveness because -look! it's a really tricky scientific, challenging minefield, this dog-ownsership game...

I can't speak for the US, but here in the UK, perhaps 80% or more dog owners really should just accept that their lifestyles and aspirations actually mean they should not have bought a dog in the first place! I'd much rather see far less dogs, but all in homes where they are working or at least mentally stimulated in some way and appreciated for being dogs and less pet superstores selling stupid accesories; less 'experts' and fewer TV shows that pander to the viewers' shortcomings.


----------



## Bob Scott

Put 10-12 lbs on her, put her in a crop top and Daisy Dukes then I may watch it. 
:-o Did I say that with my outloud voice? 8-[ 8-[ :-# 
I'm just a nice old granpa! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Dwyras Brown

I do like the fact that she is associated with "Deed Not Breeds" and organization that is dedicated to fighting breed specific legislation.


----------



## Bob Scott

There does seem to be more positive comments on the tv about Pits being good dogs with bad owners.


----------



## Lea Mikkola

Referring to the original subject I do like Cesar's methods. As so many people have said before me, it's about helping dogs with problems, not obedience training or anything else. And as Cesar has said himself he's trying to train the owners to deal with their dogs, cause in most cases the problems start from there, not from the dog. He knows lots about dog psychology and is good at what he does. I wish some day I'll possess that kind of knowledge too.

Though I have to add that I don't agree with prong or e-collars, but I don't judge people using them either and I do see the use for them in certain situations, in hands of an expert. 
One simple reason for this is that I'm originally from Finland where both are illegal, and mainly we have been used to live and cope without. Of course some people have them in Finland too, I'm not denying that fact, but it's a big "hush" subject and a minor one.:-$

So I respect Cesar's ways and raise my hat to what he has done for the dogs in trouble , and of course what he's done for the breeds with bad reputation. I just hope there could be somebody here in the UK to do the same things for the GSD. It seems to be so feared breed around here and under false persecution. I hope that the day I'm having my GSD we can help bringing some good new attitude towards the breed, at least that's going to be one of my goals.


----------



## Melody Greba

Cesar is like a breath of fresh air for a change, in the culture of let's touch the dachshund while he's laying on the couch and watch his lip curl, oh, look how funny he is and entertaining! Let's video it!

Until he nails the 1 yr old in the face, and the parents are off to the emergency room. 

As kids we all may have did a little bit of this, but not at the expense of others and our parents told us to leave the dog alone, then they treated the dog like the dog. 

During the last 20 years the culture has "protected" the dog to a fault because his bad temperament/manners/demeanor is obviously not his fault, he must have been "abused". 

Laying clear boundaries is an amazing thing(a lost art and/or common sense)!

So glad that Cesar's show is a hit! It helps to balance the scales.


----------

